# Anyone use Seroquel XR?



## Cheryl (Oct 26, 2009)

I was prescribed seroquel XR five days ago after a huge panic attack. I like how fast it sets in, and the slower state of mind it gives me. 50mg was not enough, however, so I was given a presc. for taking 2 50's (3 if 2 isn't enough), which I will be starting tonight. As far as I've seen, though, I haven't found anyone saying they use it for anxiety? I've found that it generally keeps my anxiety at bay through the night, but during the day it comes back (hence the higher dosage). I also have xanax on the side, for as needed.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I was on Seroquel 400mg and I think I've been on 100mg Seroquel XR in the past. I only used them for sleep and appetite stimulation.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Antipsychotics are a bad choice for non-psychotic anxiety and insomnia, especially long-term.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Medline said:


> Antipsychotics are a bad choice for non-psychotic anxiety and insomnia, especially long-term.


Agreed, the risk on diabetis, TD and other stuff in the long term is unacceptable for ppl with non psychotic disorders imo.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 26, 2009)

But what about using them short term, until I feel comfortable enough to switch over? I pretty much need something that will make me feel it immediately. I can't even think about waiting four more weeks for it to kick in, because I'd fret over the possibility of having a panic attack in that time frame.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Short term antipsychotics arent too bad if your meanwhile looking for a differend solution. They just are a bad long term solution due to some serieus side effects but this shouldnt be a problem when only taking them for a few weeks. Good luck with finding something that works.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm hoping not to be on them too long. Wouldn't one of the doctors prescribing it have mentioned the possible side effects? I've passed using this medication by a regular doctor and two psychs and have been told nothing other than to be careful if I'm going to combine it with Xanax.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Do you suffer from panic attacks on a regular basis or only occasionally? If your suffer from them regularly (on a daily basis) then switching from xanax to a longer acting benzo like klonopin might be a better option since klonopin can be a preventative measure against panic attacks whilst xanax by contrast is better at dealing with an acute panic attack. 

A few of the SSRI's are also approved to treat panic disorder (by memory I think zoloft, paxil and prozac) and may also help.


----------



## netsavy006 (Jul 11, 2010)

Now, I have to take a twist on this because I've always heard that you can use low doses of seroquel for anxiety disorders, and I use to take Zyprexa in the past for anxiety and bipolar conditions. While Zyprexa worked well, it did cause akathisia, so I was switched over to Clozaril and I'm doing much better. But aside from that, I've read too that you can use antipsychotic medications for non-psychotic anxiety as long as they are dosed correctly. I've seen it written in signatures on other boards to be used as a PRN medication for various conditions.

Just me being "devils advocate".


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 26, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Do you suffer from panic attacks on a regular basis or only occasionally? If your suffer from them regularly (on a daily basis) then switching from xanax to a longer acting benzo like klonopin might be a better option since klonopin can be a preventative measure against panic attacks whilst xanax by contrast is better at dealing with an acute panic attack.
> 
> A few of the SSRI's are also approved to treat panic disorder (by memory I think zoloft, paxil and prozac) and may also help.


I suffer from them occasionally, but have the panic feeling on a constant basis. Right now, as I mentioned, I don't feel comfortable switching to something that takes 4-6 weeks to have a therapeutic affect, because I would worry the entire time that I could get one at any time.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

netsavy006 said:


> Now, I have to take a twist on this because I've always heard that you can use low doses of seroquel for anxiety disorders, and I use to take Zyprexa in the past for anxiety and bipolar conditions. While Zyprexa worked well, it did cause akathisia, so I was switched over to Clozaril and I'm doing much better. But aside from that, I've read too that you can use antipsychotic medications for non-psychotic anxiety as long as they are dosed correctly. I've seen it written in signatures on other boards to be used as a PRN medication for various conditions.
> 
> Just me being "devils advocate".


PRN use is not nearly as bad as long term daily treatment with neuroleptics. Also at (very) low doses some modern antipsychotics act mainly as expensive antihistamines. In general high doses effectively blocking dopamine are much more risky long-term. The point is not so much that neuroleptics can not help people with non-psychotic anxiety, but that the risk/benefit-ratio is bad (long-term).


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> I suffer from them occasionally, but have the panic feeling on a constant basis. Right now, as I mentioned, I don't feel comfortable switching to something that takes 4-6 weeks to have a therapeutic affect, because I would worry the entire time that I could get one at any time.


Personally I'd try taking low dose Klonopin daily, it should work immediatly, and effectively deal with the constant panic feeling and agoraphobia.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Cheryl said:


> I'm hoping not to be on them too long. Wouldn't one of the doctors prescribing it have mentioned the possible side effects? I've passed using this medication by a regular doctor and two psychs and have been told nothing other than to be careful if I'm going to combine it with Xanax.


Doctors dont give a damn about side effects as long as you dont die from them.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Dr House said:


> Doctors dont give a damn about side effects as long as you dont die from them.


And as long there isnt any abuse potential... Without that stupid phobia we had good SNDRI's 30 years ago...


----------



## middleaged (Aug 30, 2010)

*Seroquel for anxiety*

I have been having anxiety issues for close to a year now. Around June I was no longer able to function normally - look after my kids, make meals, work, etc. I couldn't even handle the stress of someone asking me a question. My Dr. put me on Wellbutrin. Six weeks later, still having issues so she upped the dose to 200mg/day. Three weeks after that, still having issues but now thinking about suicide. She put me on Seroquel 50mg/night. Double if not working. Well, the first night I went to sleep, slept through the night for 10 hrs! Haven't done that in months. I was groggy upon waking, but shook it off after 1/2 hr.

I take seroquel every night now. I believe that my issues are caused by hormones as my anxiety is much worse around my cycle. I find that I have started getting anxious and having "issues" in the evenings lately (period today). I will be taking 2 seroquel tonight and see how that works.

Honestly, seroquel has been a lifesaver for me.


----------



## sxr (May 31, 2013)

I have been on seroquel xr for 8 years and just had thyroid cancer discovered


----------



## sxr (May 31, 2013)

read 13.1 of seroquel xr http://www1.astrazeneca-us.com/pi/seroquelxr.pdf for lumps in thyroid (part of the endocrine system, which is often affected by antipsychoyics)


----------

